# New Food Prep



## Mynameis (Aug 25, 2021)

Hi, New. Seeing lots of Survival Food Ads. Any consensus to which is preferred. looking for a 30 day supply, high protein. 
seeing lots of starches(?) best suggestions appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi please take a moment and introduce yourself New Member Introduction

What do you normally eat?


----------

